# The End...........



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Below is the end of a three week long story for this little bird. She was turned into 911 and when I saw the message, I picked up the phone and called the finder. He was so very kind and concerned for the bird. He's a pastor, and she had walked into his church with a broken wing. Jonathan, the finder, took her to a vet and the vet set the wing for him. I even call our very own Pidgey and he called Jonathan and tried to help him wrap the wing. Then we couldn't find out where the bird came from, because I was being given the wrong band info. By the time we figured out where the bird was from, she had been living in a box about a week and a half. Long story short, the owner said he would go get the bird but never did. Finally a man in Texas that helps with lost birds in his state, drove as you will see below over 300 miles to pick her up. The rest is history. When I just got home and read the e-mail, I was in tears. Read and hear all the bad news in this world, BUT......there are STILL some VERY wonderful people left in this world. I just had to share this story. 



_Well, This is the last of the story on 2003 NIX 00650. To start she is a 
beautiful BB hen. Her wing was broken but thanks to Jonathan Smith it was set 
by a vet approximately three weeks ago. Today she was transported to 
Burleson, TX where she will live out her life. Her owner never called me so today I 
made a journey of almost three hundred miles to bring this little lady to 
her new home. When we removed the bandage from her wing you could not tell the 
wing had been broken. It remains to see how she can fly in the aviary. 

The good news is the issue is over. Jonathan and his wife were very nice 
and had been taking care of this little lady. They were afraid to take the 
bandage off her wing for fear she would get out of the box. Her home of the 
past three weeks. Tonight she is living in a loft that has shelter, a 20 foot 
aviary and all she can eat. End of story.... 

PS: And she met a little guy and lived happily ever after._


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Made me cry.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great ending, Renee.

I appreciate you sharing this happy news.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHAT A WONDERFUL STORY and ENDING!!

But, RENEE, when I saw the title of the thread, I said, "OH NO!"  

Would you PLEASE not scare me like that??? My heart says THANK YOU!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes, I was thrilled, happy, sad, teary .. you name it when I saw that post come through on 911. A very happy ending.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Some 911 Pigeon Alert Statistics*

One of the members of the Roller-Talk list asked about the statistics from our
911 database regarding rollers as compared to racers. I ran some reports and thought you all might be interested in just how very many birds have come through 911 since March of 2005 through today.

Terry
----------------------------------------------------------

Tumbler 2
Flying Flight 6 
Old German Owl 6 
Show King 6 
High Flyer 8 
Tippler 13 
Feral 17 
Dove 41 
Roller 112 
Fancy 186 
Unknown 796 
Racing 1924 

Total 3117
---------------------------
Adopted: 364 
Adoption Needed: 6 
Case Closed: 143 
Died / Deceased: 463 
Duplicate: 147 
Finder Not Responding: 271 
Found & Contained: 213 
Lost: 117 
Needs Follow-up: 1 
Not Contained (observed): 622 
Pending: 3 
Released for Home: 360 
Returned to Owner: 407 

Total: 3117


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Renee,
I also read that when it came through and was so very happy for that little girl which brought tears to my eye's too.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So glad the little hen has found such a wonderful retirement home.

Very interesting statistics, Terry. Over 3000 birds in two years - tremendous work!!


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Good people UNITE!!! pat yourselves on the backs all of you!!! You all deserve it! Pigeontalk folk are awesome! Another great story Renee... bless your heart. I miss you...


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

What a great ending for that lil pidgie, I'm so glad she has a home with a special guy friend!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is a wonderful ending, thank you for sharing it...but like Mr Squeaks my heart sank when I read the title .

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Yeah, the title scared me too but it had a happy ending.

The statistics are awesome. Just wish the died/deceased number could be lower but we all know that sometimes they have gone without food/water or been injured so severely it is awfully hard to bring them back.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

The way I see it, 3117 is the number of birds that had SOME kind of chance of getting help.(well, except the dead ones found but even then, the owners know and aren't worrying about what happened). I've got birds that have been missing for years and I STILL wonder what might have happened to them. 
Without 911, that number would be WAY lower. Maggie, you're right, they don't all turn out well, but with 911 the success rate of a bird going home or at least finding a home has gone up dramatically. Don't know why someone didn't think of an organization like 911 sooner, but thank God, Ellen did..........


----------

